# Anyone Tried the Electronic Cigarettes?



## largenlovely (Nov 8, 2012)

My love/hate relationship with cigarettes has me eyeballing the electronic cigarettes. I've asked a few friends their thoughts on them but would like more opinions.

Has anyone tried them? And if so, what are your thoughts? 

Nonsmokers, have u been around someone using one? And does it completely eliminate the smell?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 8, 2012)

I've used them. Loved them. I tried several brands. CarlaSixx needs to get in on this because she's tried them too.

I had to stop because the bit of alcohol that's in the cartridge (a drop?) gave me the same symptoms that I had when I smoked--tonsilitis, laryngitis, bronchitis, but I've since found that there are different alcohols and different types of e-cigs so you have to play with what works for you. 

There was no odor, ever, with any that I used because you're exhaling water vapor. They come in so many price ranges and styles. The last one I used, I tried different flavors like peppermint (loved) and knock-offs of favorite cigarettes (mine was Parliament Lights 100's) and you have a choice with or without nicotine and even choices if you want to wean yourself off nicotine. The last ones I bought (I can't remember the brand, sorry) I had one with a pink LCD light tip and one with a pretty green one. Mine were shiny chrome like bullets only cigarette length. You can even get ones that look like real cigarettes, down to the filter. There's no smoke from the tip at all. It's only water vapor you exhale.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 8, 2012)

I've had people tell me that they're not very strong but i smoke ultra light 100's, so I'm wondering if it might be different for me. People tease me that my cigs are like smoking air anyway lol

I've wanted to give them a try but didn't want to spend the money on them if they were a complete waste. Ya know, a product can say damn near anything in the advertising but it doesn't always make it completely true.

Glad to hear there's no smell. That's a huge incentive honestly. More and more non-smokers and the smoking is starting to become an issue in my dating life. We can't have that lol. So many people have threw them down.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 8, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I've had people tell me that they're not very strong but i smoke ultra light 100's, so I'm wondering if it might be different for me. People tease me that my cigs are like smoking air anyway lol
> 
> I've wanted to give them a try but didn't want to spend the money on them if they were a complete waste. Ya know, a product can say damn near anything in the advertising but it doesn't always make it completely true.
> 
> Glad to hear there's no smell. That's a huge incentive honestly. More and more non-smokers and the smoking is starting to become an issue in my dating life. We can't have that lol. So many people have threw them down.


They're not very strong, so I would get lights if you smoke ultra lights, and you buy packs of cartridges or bottles that you just squeeze into the e-cig, so you can mix and match as much as you like, depending on the e-cig. You don't have to invest a lot as you're just sampling. Once you like something, then you can go nuts. lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 9, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> They're not very strong, so I would get lights if you smoke ultra lights, and you buy packs of cartridges or bottles that you just squeeze into the e-cig, so you can mix and match as much as you like, depending on the e-cig. You don't have to invest a lot as you're just sampling. Once you like something, then you can go nuts. lol



I'm definitely gonna give it a shot  ty for all the info. If this would be an easy way to quit without quitting lol, then I'm all for it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2012)

You called?

:happy:

I have been using electronic cigarettes for well over a year now. It might be two years, actually.

I'm on my second kit. I stick to the ones that feel the most like handling an actual cigarette. 

Definitely sample quite a few tastes rather than buy in bulk. Until you've found one you can stick with, of course. 

I think in the States it's much easier to find flavors that have nicotine in them. In Canada, pre-filled with nicotine is illegal, and really any pre-filled cartridges. There's actually anti-freeze in the pre-filled ones. Yup... you'd be inhaling the same stuff your car uses! 
So definitely look for the dry cartridges and fill them with your own little bottles.

I used to smoke some pretty strong cigarettes. Even the heavy duty smokers around me don't want to smoke what I used to take. So my "mg" of nicotine is pretty high. 

It does take about twice as long "smoking" an e-cig as it does a real cig to get the same effect, but SO worth it. 

I'd suggest not to look into kits that look like a cigarette. Getting one with a black or aluminium body, as well as a green, blue, or purple LED light is much better and will allow you to use it virtually anywhere.

I get LOADS of compliments on the taste and smell of the vapour from my e-cig. It leaves no awful scent on you at all, which is lovely. Now my perfume is actually lasting quite awhile, which I love. And others around you will appreciate that, too.

E-cigs normally come between 12 and 24mg of nicotine IF you even get ones with nicotine in them. If you smoke ultra lights, I'd suggest going with a 12 or 14mg, and then gradually cutting back. Like once every 3 to 6 months, if you even want to.


I love my e-cig and I take it everywhere with me. Even to bed. I use it in bars as well as in restaurants and in the hospital, even. No one was ever mad. They've actually asked me where to get them and plenty have gotten some of their own, even.

I've also been able to breathe one heck of a lot better since starting to use this.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, another thing... totally helped the dating life to use this instead of cigarettes. 

I get candy and food flavours for my e-cig, and when someone goes to kiss me right after I've had a puff, they always say they can actually taste the flavour, too. The two flavours I've gotten the most compliments on are Dentyne Ice, and Red Bull. Lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 9, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh, another thing... totally helped the dating life to use this instead of cigarettes.
> 
> I get candy and food flavours for my e-cig, and when someone goes to kiss me right after I've had a puff, they always say they can actually taste the flavour, too. The two flavours I've gotten the most compliments on are Dentyne Ice, and Red Bull. Lol.


Red Bull-YES! That one is great!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2012)

I've tried Red Bull, Mint, chocolate mint, coffee, French vanilla cappuccino, Dentyne Ice, bubble gum, cotton candy, blueberry, apple pie, raspberry, root beer, Virginia Gold, Pall Mall, and Salem Menthol. Most are pretty good but I wouldn't personally recommend chocolate mint or any coffee-like flavours. 

I quite like the tobacco flavours, though. You know the smell of a freshly opened pack of cigarettes? It tastes just like that smell. Which is pretty heavenly, cuz it's sweet yet earthy. And does NOT have a burn taste. Yum!

Oh! Some kits have hot vapour and some burn cold. If you really wanna keep with the same smoking sensations without having to actually smoke, I'd definitely say to stick with the hot vapour. I've tried both and hot vapor feels almost identical to cigarettes. Even my smoking friends think the hot vapour one has a damn good throat hit 

eta: I've also taken a few puffs here and there of other flavours, but didn't find any I'd buy just yet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 9, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've tried Red Bull, Mint, chocolate mint, coffee, French vanilla cappuccino, Dentyne Ice, bubble gum, cotton candy, blueberry, apple pie, raspberry, root beer, Virginia Gold, Pall Mall, and Salem Menthol. Most are pretty good but I wouldn't personally recommend chocolate mint or any coffee-like flavours.
> 
> I quite like the tobacco flavours, though. You know the smell of a freshly opened pack of cigarettes? It tastes just like that smell. Which is pretty heavenly, cuz it's sweet yet earthy. And does NOT have a burn taste. Yum!
> 
> ...


I tried and bought peppermint a lot, I think Newport menthol, Parliament Lights, Marlboro, Marlboro Lights (I like the tobacco flavors as well) and the Red Bull and a cherry vanilla. I know I'm forgetting others. I liked the hot vapor too for the same exact reason, the back of the throat hit.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2012)

I really want to get into tobacco flavours lately. The treat flavours are wonderful, but they get to be annoying after awhile. I only have about 2 more uses of my Virginia Gold left, so hopefully I can trade up for new tobacco ones soon. 

These are the flavours my guy offers:


> Tobacco
> 
> -Benson & Hedges
> -Caster
> ...



So I've got a lot to choose from. He's also got a liquidation sale going on where lots of discontinued flavours are on for SUPER cheap. I'm talking 2$ for 4 cartons worth of juice  I love it. Haha.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I really want to get into tobacco flavours lately. The treat flavours are wonderful, but they get to be annoying after awhile. I only have about 2 more uses of my Virginia Gold left, so hopefully I can trade up for new tobacco ones soon.
> 
> These are the flavours my guy offers:
> 
> So I've got a lot to choose from. He's also got a liquidation sale going on where lots of discontinued flavours are on for SUPER cheap. I'm talking 2$ for 4 cartons worth of juice  I love it. Haha.



Thank u so much for all that info!!! Especially that prefilled cartriges are filled with antifreeze. Wtf...damn, that's important info right there!!! U wouldn't be any better off switching if that's the case. I'm glad there are other options instead of antifreeze lol

Good to know about the hot vapor too. I was actually wondering if it would work for me because you don't get the full effect of the smoke entering the throat and lungs. I have asthma and it's only gonna get worse as I get older so I really wanna take some pressure off my body. I'm looking forward to giving these a try. 

Thank y'all again for this info it has been extremely helpful. Once I try it, I will let y'all know how it goes lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I finally got my electronic cigarette yesterday and I looooooove it!!!! I started out with just the cigarette flavored stuff because I figured it was safest for now lol...but my sister and brother in law don't smoke and they said they didn't smell anything at ALL. So yay, I'm practically a non-smoker. At least a less stinky one lol


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I get LOADS of compliments on the taste and smell of the vapour from my e-cig....



Made me think of the days, not too terribly long ago, where pipe smoke was considered an asset to a room... How very much times have changed. 

As for the e-Cigs, they're essentially a nicotine delivery system that also fills the need of having something in your hands and inhaling. When I first saw them, I thought it was a weird novelty item, but now I can see that it'll probably be much more. Not for me, though. I smoked my last cigarette decades ago, and there will never be another, real or substitute.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2013)

I was actually thinking of how it reminded me of a pipe.

Though more like a crack pipe lol. I'm a huge fan of shock factor..always have been lol. This thing has a little tank on it and u can see the liquid nicotine in it. I rode the cart around walmart puffing on it just to see the reactions hehe. One man pure stopped in his tracks to watch me ride by puffing on it lol. I'm sure they thought I was breaking out the crack pipe or bong in the middle of walmart lolol. What's crazy is, NOBODY stopped me lol it doesn't take much to entertain myself I suppose lol

I've considered telling someone I'm on medical marijuana just to see what they say if someone asks hahahaha. I would tell them the truth afterwards but their reaction would be funny as fuck lol

ETA: one of my friends told me if someone stopped me, I should blow the vapor in their face and ask them which aisle the meth was on hahahaha


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 7, 2013)

Some people did ask me that before... if it was like "indoor medical weed" which made me laugh. A lot of the stores in the malls here know about them and security at all locations in town know about them. So even if an employee calls security up, security won't give you crap cuz they're familiar with the stuff. I love it. Haha. 

One of our busiest stores... rivalling WalMart, is the dollar store. I tend to "smoke" in there and it gets lots of looks. lol.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Some people did ask me that before... if it was like "indoor medical weed" which made me laugh. A lot of the stores in the malls here know about them and security at all locations in town know about them. So even if an employee calls security up, security won't give you crap cuz they're familiar with the stuff. I love it. Haha.
> 
> One of our busiest stores... rivalling WalMart, is the dollar store. I tend to "smoke" in there and it gets lots of looks. lol.



I don't know how many people down here know about it. I do have a few friends that smoke them but for the most part, they don't seem to be widely know down here. Hell, Alabama is the last place to find out about anything new lol. so it will be interesting to see what experiences I have.

I'm gonna totally have to prank a stranger and tell them "it's weed and I'm high as fuck" lmao...just to do it and make myself laugh lol

This is gonna be more fun that I thought because I assumed the electronic ciggies looked like real ciggies. I'm loving this thing...and it's pink so it's cute too lol


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a friend that uses e cigs. He was using them when we first met so I never seen him smoke a real cigarette haha. He LOVES his little black stick and I love the smell! He let me try the chocolate flavor once. I don't remember if I liked the taste or not, but it was super close to smoking a real one. 

Aw I miss him and his e cig.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> I have a friend that uses e cigs. He was using them when we first met so I never seen him smoke a real cigarette haha. He LOVES his little black stick and I love the smell! He let me try the chocolate flavor once. I don't remember if I liked the taste or not, but it was super close to smoking a real one.
> 
> Aw I miss him and his e cig.



Aawww maybe u should look him up lol

I haven't tried any of the other flavors yet. I figured sticking with the regular cigarette type would be safest at first in making the transition from real cigarettes over to the e-ciggie. I still love it though. It was the best decision I ever made


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2013)

The real question is does the e-cig help a smoker to quit completely, not simply switch the addiction to cigarettes to the e-cig. It can't be all that healthy to inhale nicotine whether it comes from a cigarette or an e-cig. e-cigs can't be all that good if all they accomplish is the transfer of one's addition to cigarettes to e-cigs.


largenlovely said:


> Aawww maybe u should look him up lol
> 
> I haven't tried any of the other flavors yet. I figured sticking with the regular cigarette type would be safest at first in making the transition from real cigarettes over to the e-ciggie. I still love it though. It was the best decision I ever made


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

Paul said:


> The real question is does the e-cig help a smoker to quit completely, not simply switch the addiction to cigarettes to the e-cig. It can't be all that healthy to inhale nicotine whether it comes from a cigarette or an e-cig. e-cigs can't be all that good if all they accomplish is the transfer of one's addition to cigarettes to e-cigs.



Actually from the research I read, the nicotine doesn't seem to be very harmful to the body...it's all the other junk In cigarettes that's the problem.

I don't want to stop getting the nicotine but a healthier way of nicotine delivery is great for me. I've been told by people that use the e-cig that their sinuses and lungs started clearing up after using it. It's mostly vapor afterall


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 12, 2013)

The nicotine in e-cigs is synthetic.... most of the time derived from potatoes. It's overall not all that unhealthy. About as bad for you as one glass of wine or a beer would be. It's the other chemicals and the fact that a product is being burnt in a normal cigarette that makes it harmful.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> The nicotine in e-cigs is synthetic.... most of the time derived from potatoes.



Now THAT I didn't know...but it makes sense. I love taters lol


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 13, 2013)

Mmmmmm I can still smell the blueberry flavor that he was smoking the first time we met.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 1, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update here. I saw a lung specialist and while I was there, I asked him about the e-ciggies. He shrugged and said "it's just water vapor" lol. So that was my thumbs up from the lung doctor.


----------



## lablueeyes (Aug 2, 2013)

I've tried the ones from wal-mart that are rechargeable but didn't stick with it. One problem was they were to heavy. Do you guys know of any that are lighter and taste more like Marlboro reds? Maybe one with warm vapor would be more satisfying.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 3, 2013)

lablueeyes said:


> I've tried the ones from wal-mart that are rechargeable but didn't stick with it. One problem was they were to heavy. Do you guys know of any that are lighter and taste more like Marlboro reds? Maybe one with warm vapor would be more satisfying.



I smoke a warm vapor eGo-T brand with a Kanger T2 tank exactly as these pictured. I heard the ones at gas stations and walmart were shit. These are still pretty heavy but they are so much better than real cigarettes that it's worth it. My dad is a 3-4 pack a day smoker. He started smoking the electronic cigarette brand that I have a month ago and he has cut way back on his smoking and says he's starting to like it better than real cigarettes. It's definitely better if you get the flavors. Yummm. This month I got Pear, Watermelon, Vanilla and Raspberry.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 3, 2013)

Oops, I forgot the picture lol. 

View attachment ForumRunner_20130803_004919.jpg


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome! I am glad to hear a professional opinion saying that, since I had just assumed that was pretty much what they would say lol. My fiancé has gone a bit over a month now cigarette free thanks to his e-cig! Much Cheaper, a variety of flavors and vendors to choose from, and I love how it smells! His current flavor in is something like "Cherry Cuban Cigar" and, while the scent doesn't linger really, when I get some vapor my way it's like a water vapor incense for me


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 19, 2014)

GamerGainerGirl said:


> Awesome! I am glad to hear a professional opinion saying that, since I had just assumed that was pretty much what they would say lol. My fiancé has gone a bit over a month now cigarette free thanks to his e-cig! Much Cheaper, a variety of flavors and vendors to choose from, and I love how it smells! His current flavor in is something like "Cherry Cuban Cigar" and, while the scent doesn't linger really, when I get some vapor my way it's like a water vapor incense for me



yeah most of my friends love it when I get an e-juice that is easier to smell. I went from smelling stinky of cigarettes to being a walking air freshener LOL

I still smoke a cigarette here every now and then but for the most part, I've been on this for maybe a year I think. something like that...and I love it way better than actual smoking


----------

